# Blu-ray: Action too loud, dialogue too quiet



## Paradox me

As the title says, dialogue in movies is so quiet that I have to turn the volume up quite a bit just to hear it, and then during action scenes the sound effects are incredibly loud. It forces me to constantly turn the volume up and down depending on what's happening and it isn't making for a very enjoyable experience.

Player: PlayStation 3
Receiver: Sony STR-DG500
Speakers: x2 Polk Monitor40 Series II

I've already looked through all of my receiver's options and couldn't find anything (dynamic range compression didn't work even for Dolby Digital films), so unless anyone knows something I don't then I guess all I'm asking is if adding a center channel speaker to my setup would help? I know most dialogue comes from the center channel, and I'd be able to tweak the FR/FL and Center levels to offset the difference.

Just thought I'd ask before I go out and buy a new speaker.


----------



## Mygaffer

This has always been a problem, do you have a 5.1 setup or stereo setup? Never mind, I see you have a stereo setup. You can try adding a center channel, if you have room. Then you can boost the level on the center channel. Just about all modern receivers allow you to control individual speaker levels.


----------



## mdocod

This problem plagues almost anyone who is trying to watch movies on a stereo rig or built in speakers, and yet still plagues many who upgrade to a 5.1-in-a-box systems. The problem is often compounded by home audio gear that can't cleanly deal with the dynamic range of movies, so when it gets to the "loud" part it is fatiguing rather than enjoyable.

My recommendation is to get a decent 5.1 setup, and get as much center channel with as much sensitivity and flatness through the vocal ranges as possible (~150-1500hz), then, if that is still not enough, most 5.1 receivers will allow you to manual adjust the levels of each speaker in the system. Turning the front mains down ~3-6dB, and turning up the center channel ~3-6dB can often make it possible to watch movies at low listening levels since the loud music/effects tracks are generally played through the front mains. This is a great way to effectively "squish" the dynamic range of a movie.

Are you capable of building your own speakers? I'd be happy to make some suggestions if you are interested in going this route.

Eric


----------



## astrallite

Get a center channel and boost the volume relative to the other channels...


----------



## hertz9753

The Polk CS1 or CS2 would be the matching center channel.


----------



## trulsrohk

A cs-2 solved my issues...and i have monitor 70s









but, it could be an issue with receiver...sometimes eq settings, virtual surround, or some other fancifully named thing can cause issues with this i've noticed. My parents were having the same sort of issue with their old hitachi ultravision rear projection TV. I went in to the audio settings and turned off all the artificial settings/filters and it drastically improved the dialogue levels compared to how it was.

Also, turning down the dynamic range is for watching movies late at night or something when u just want it to be quiet but still hear things. It should not be the go to solution ever for low volume dialogue. That just means that your system is not configured/adjusted properly. If you go to a good theater (granted a rarity these days) you aren't ever straining to hear the dialogue even with the huge dynamic ranges and other sounds. It should be the same in your home setup imho.


----------



## Mudfrog

Check to see if your receiver has night mode, most do. I often have to enable this while watching movies late at night. It will tone down the explosions, etc.. but still give you the ability to clearly hear the vocals.


----------



## xandypx

Center channel speaker is what you need. reason... Movie dialog gets "lost" when using a stereo setup. Acoustically, the sound is there during to "lower" volume passages, but gets lost in the backround sounds (you're asking the FL/FR to produce the dialogue along with these other sounds). Turning up the volume allows for a compensation of the dialogue vs. the backround sound, boosting both. Adding a center channel speaker will put 80-90% of the dialogue into the center speaker, without the backround, making the dialogue more pronounced.

You will also be able to adjust the "volume" of the center channel seperate from the FR/FL speakers to enhance dialogue even further if you find that necessary. A lot of the settings you have played with already will impact the sound with the addition of a Center channel speaker, than what you have already observed (or not actually), as much of the "dynamic range" controll is actually an adjustmet in what the different "speakers" see in the way of a signal. Stereo still needs to have all of the signals sent to them.

Someone mentioned the CS-1 or CS-2... Although the CS-2 will work fine, the CS-1 is a better match to your current 40s since it contains the same 5.25" midrange speakers as the Monitor 40s. Having the same size drivers helps in producing a "seamless" front sound stage. Sound will pan through the front soundstage without any noticable shift from speaker to speaker. The CS2 has slightly larger mid drivers. Although when properly setup, you would get the same thing from the CS2, you may find that slightly lower frequencies (again slightly lower) may seem to be enhanced at the center channel. This may be a good thing, or a bad thing. Either way, sources of multi-channel sound really need a center channel for dialogue, as you have discovered. That's the center channels whole purpose.


----------



## ParadigmBags

i believe the proper term is loudness equalization. If none of these above suggestions work out, this device should do the trick

http://www.performanceaudio.com/buy/Radio_Design_Labs_RDL/ST_LEQ1/3008


----------



## Eugenester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx*
> 
> Center channel speaker is what you need. reason... Movie dialog gets "lost" when using a stereo setup. Acoustically, the sound is there during to "lower" volume passages, but gets lost in the backround sounds (you're asking the FL/FR to produce the dialogue along with these other sounds). Turning up the volume allows for a compensation of the dialogue vs. the backround sound, boosting both. Adding a center channel speaker will put 80-90% of the dialogue into the center speaker, without the backround, making the dialogue more pronounced.
> You will also be able to adjust the "volume" of the center channel seperate from the FR/FL speakers to enhance dialogue even further if you find that necessary. A lot of the settings you have played with already will impact the sound with the addition of a Center channel speaker, than what you have already observed (or not actually), as much of the "dynamic range" controll is actually an adjustmet in what the different "speakers" see in the way of a signal. Stereo still needs to have all of the signals sent to them.
> Someone mentioned the CS-1 or CS-2... Although the CS-2 will work fine, the CS-1 is a better match to your current 40s since it contains the same 5.25" midrange speakers as the Monitor 40s. Having the same size drivers helps in producing a "seamless" front sound stage. Sound will pan through the front soundstage without any noticable shift from speaker to speaker. The CS2 has slightly larger mid drivers. Although when properly setup, you would get the same thing from the CS2, you may find that slightly lower frequencies (again slightly lower) may seem to be enhanced at the center channel. This may be a good thing, or a bad thing. Either way, sources of multi-channel sound really need a center channel for dialogue, as you have discovered. That's the center channels whole purpose.


I had a CS1 with 40s, but found the bass....lacking, dropping off pretty sharply around 65hz in my room. CS2 is flatter til ~60hz (+/-3db anyway). With proper setup/room correction, the CS2 will just go lower and play a fuller range of frequencies properly.


----------

